# HOw to date a Colnago?



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I just bought a Dream on ebay. The seller thinks its from around the year 2000. From the photos it looks to have an AD10 paint scheme. Is there any definitive way to date it once it gets here?

Thanks,

john


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Some roses and a box of chocolates.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

just ask her out


----------

